# Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas



## re-kevin (8. August 2013)

Ist das möglich oder muss ich auf den Vispas warten? und muss ich mir die Nachterlaubniss dazu kaufen? Bin im Verein deKarper.

Zum nachtangeln habe ich diesen Text:  
Nachtvissen is alleen toegestaan wanneer men in het bezit is van een toestemming van de visrechthebbende om te nachtvissen. Met de landelijke Nachtvistoestemming mag in de wateren met het symbool ’s nachts worden gevist (zie Voorwaarden Nachtvissen, Nachtverblijf en Derde hengel op pagina 4). In wateren zonder dit symbool is nachtvissen niet toegestaan of alleen toegestaan met een toestemming van de lokale visrechthebbende. Informeer hiervoor bij de bij het water genoemde hengelsportvereniging.
Gefunden. 
Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Du MUSST die Nachterlaubnis seit diesem Jahr dazu kaufen.
Das ist neu in Holland, im letzten Jahr gab es noch Gewässer (auch den Twente), wo die Nachterlaubnis nicht gebraucht wurde.

Ab diesem Jahr geht's nur mit - ansonsten nur bis zum Sonnenuntergang und ab Sonnenaufgang bzw. 1-2 Stunden davor/danach.

Mit dem vorläufigen darfst aber losgehen!


----------



## re-kevin (8. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Besten dank


----------



## re-kevin (8. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Mit dem vorläufigen Vispas kann ich mir aber noch keinen nachtvispas bestellen kann das sein? 
Mir fehlt meine vispassnummer
Oder kann man den auch einfach so ihrgendwo im Laden kaufen?


----------



## re-kevin (8. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/nachtvis_derde_hengel/


----------



## nordbeck (22. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

ja man braucht ne nummer um die zu bestellen und im laden gibt es die lizenz meines wissens nicht zu kaufen.
wenn man allerdings die lizenz bestellt hat bekommt man auch sofort ne vorläufige lizenz für dritte rute und nachtfischen.

 gruß


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ja man braucht ne nummer um die zu bestellen und im laden gibt es die lizenz meines wissens nicht zu kaufen.
> wenn man allerdings die lizenz bestellt hat bekommt man auch sofort ne vorläufige lizenz für dritte rute und nachtfischen.
> 
> gruß



Falsch! 
Den Nachtvispas hab ich selbst im Laden gekauft.


----------



## nordbeck (23. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

ok merkwürdig. die lizenz für die dritte rute auch?
mir wurde das im geschäft so gesagt :S


----------



## Stacheljäger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Mit der dritten Rute ist es genauso wie mit dem Nachschein alles im Laden erhältlich


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Was im Geschäft gesagt wird und was stimmt sind völlig verschiedene Dinge.

In einem grenznahen Laden in Deutschland kann man beide Sachen problemlos kaufen.
Dort gibt es die vorläufige Erlaubnis.

Im gleichen Laden wurde uns erzählt das ein Angelverein keine Mitglieder mehr aufnimmt - vor Ort war dies ohne Probleme möglich.
Allerdings hat der Angelladen nur Papiere für einen anderen Verein verkauft, der für uns aber uninteressant war.

Ob dies ein bewusste Falschaussage (um dort die Karte zu kaufen) oder nur Unwissenheit war, weiß ich nicht.
Ist mir aber auch egal.


----------



## Blindhunter7777 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Wollte Ende April ne Woche an den Campingplatz bei Enschede Angeln, war da vor 15 Jahren das letzte mal.
 Wo bekomme ich den jetzt den Vispass ? Immer noch bei der Post oder doch im Angelladen? Man darf jetzt mit 3 Ruten angeln ? und Nachtangeln auch ? die nötigen Lizenz vorausgesetzt.
 Wie sieht es den auf dem Stück mit Zander aus? Eher mit Köderfisch oder Gummi?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Bis Ende Mai ist Schonzeit auf Hecht und Zander. 
Kunstköder und Köderfischverbot!  

Zudem ist der Twente ziemlich schlecht geworden die ersten Jahre - zumindest das Stück von Enschede bis Hengelo die Ecke...


----------



## Blindhunter7777 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Okay , stimmt auch wieder. Aber wenn ich schon mal da bin ( ist schon gebucht und bezahlt) will ich auch Angeln dann geh ich halt auf Karpfen oder mit der Feeder.
 Was ist den mit dem Visspass?

 Hab gehört das Zander am Twente gut sein soll bin jetzt ein wenig überrascht von deiner Antwort. Generell schlecht oder nur das Stück?
 Meinst Du mit schlecht richtig schlecht oder nur nicht so gut?


----------



## Stacheljäger (27. März 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Zanderfänge am Twente sind zur Rarität geworden.


----------



## zanderzone (1. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

War gestern noch da! Konnte einen 45er Zander erwischen. Das ist dort echt schlecht geworden.. Vor ein paar Jahren lief es dort eigentlich ganz gut.. warum das so schlecht geworden ist, bleibt mir auch ein Rätsel..


----------



## nordbeck (1. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Wirklich ein Rätsel oder vielleicht einfach nur überfischt von Grenzgängern?


----------



## zanderzone (2. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Aber der ganze Kanal kann ja nicht überfischt sein..


----------



## nordbeck (2. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Guck dir mal den Kanal bei Ten Sündern an. Da war auch mal Zander drin ^^


----------



## zanderzone (2. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

So siehts aus! Da war Zander drin! Nix mehr mit Zandern! ;-)


----------



## Blindhunter7777 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Und die Frage mit dem Visspass kann mir da echt keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## nordbeck (3. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Guck doch einfach auf angeln in den Niederlanden.  Da steht alles was du wissen willst. Zur Not auch hier mal Suchfunktion benutzen. Die Frage wird ca alle zehn Tage beantwortet hier.


----------



## Blindhunter7777 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Sorry aber da steht nix Sinnvolles drin.

 Unfassbar wie viel Seiten ich mir gerade durchgelesen hab mit fast ausschließlich Müll.

 Und nix steht da wo man den Visspass bekommt Angelladen oder Post!!!

 Mehr will ich doch gar nicht wissen.

 Ne Post und nen Angelladen werd ich schon finden.


----------



## Bassey (16. April 2014)

*AW: Nachtangeln Twentekanal Enschede mit vorläufigem vispas*

Ich war gestern in Gronau um mich mal "direkt" zu informieren. Dort kann man einfach den Vispass beantragen. Man bekommt einen Vorläufigen, bekommt den anderen entweder via Post oder holt ihn im Laden ab. Die Nachtangelerlaubnis kann man bereits mit dem Vorläufigem Vispass (läuft dort alles über Computer) erwerben.


----------

